# P2SL bottom bracket



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

What size is it? Is it English or italian? Need to get one of these...if anyone out there has the same bike

Or, if its bottom bracket is identical to other cervelo bikes? that'd be easy..


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd be really surprised if Cervelo used an Italian BB for any of its recent bikes (or any of its bikes, for that matter). I'd shoot them an e-mail to be sure.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

mine was english.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

English (British) BB threading


----------

